# baby eagle



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I did a search and came up empty,

I was wondering if anyone out there has shot a baby eagle. I got rid of a glock 35 and I was looking to get a Sig. I like the sig but I am a lefty and the sig isn't real compatible for a lefty. I like the ambidextrous safety on the baby eagle.

I am looking at the all metal .40,

Any input would be great, thanks.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a buddy that bought a baby eagle 40 and got rid of it as soon as he could find somebody willing to buy it off of him. i dont remember why but he hated it.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

have you thought about a Kimber-

The Kimber will help with your leftism


----------

